
This Nordic Tech Company's Onboarding Secret? Cinnamon Buns - kallemattila
https://www.fastcompany.com/40498017/this-nordic-tech-companys-onboarding-secret-cinnamon-buns
======
matt_the_bass
With all do respect, the items covered in that article seem like common sense.
My company is less than 20 people and we have always done that pretty
naturally.

I guess the hard part is keeping that culture when there are hundreds of
people.

